# Gentoo CARPUTER

## cerri

Hola,

ho in mente di mettere un pc in auto, il cosidetto CARPUTER.

Il tutto verrebbe basato su HW EPIA, comandato se possibile da touchscreen.

La mia esperienza e' veramente agli esordi, pertanto potrei scrivere cavolate o cambiare idea chissa' quante volte.

Al momento il progetto e' questo:

- motherboard EPIA

- 256mb RAM (recuperata)

- HDD (recuperato) da 8gb

- CDROM slim (recuperato)

- tastiera e mouse per la programmazione

- monitor LCD da 7" (in prestito MAJESTIC)

- OS Gentoo Linux

- Kernel 2.6

- Application.... (deve poter permettere l'ascolto e la ricerca di MP3, la visione di DVD, la gestione di GPS, WebCam, ecc., ed deve essere scriptable. In sostanza, anche una GUI per tutti sotto processi andrebbe benone).

- Espansioni: Internet tramite GPRS, GPS, WebCam per parcheggi.

A presto le foto...

Chi volesse partecipare a questo progetto mi faccia sapere!

Sopratutto aspetto consigli sull'applicazione da usare (al momento sto testando Freevo).

Sarebbe bello vedere nascere una distribuzione Gentoo ottimizzata per questo scopo, che ne dite?!?!?

== aggiornamento: 18/08/2003 1831

- sto provando Freevo, ma non credo possa essere ok (mancano troppe funzioni, tipo il web, GPS, webcam, ecc). O meglio, bisognerebbe saper programmare...

- sto installando MythTV, ma credo che possa soffrire degli stessi problemi di Freevo.

- vorrei provare DashPC ma la grafica e' orrenda: tuttavia credo che sia una delle soluzioni migliori, anche se andrebbe meglio integrata...

== aggiornamento: 18/08/2003 1911

c'e' qualcuno che sa indirizzarmi verso qualcosa di simile di Media Engine per linux?

== aggiornamento: 18/08/2003 2015

purtroppo non c'e' niente come Media Engine in Linux, ma come dimostrato qui e qui l'attenzione rivolta alla cosa e' elevata.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai bisogno io ci sono non garantisco che possa dare un grosso aiuto ma almeno ci

provero'.

----------

## Ginko

Progetto estremamente interessante, ovviamente adattissimo a Linux!

Freevo mi sembra molto promettente, alternativamente anche MythTV promette bene.

Hai pensato ad aggiungere una carta WiFi? Sono sicuro che in giro per la citta' troverti molte reti disposte a farti navigare gratis  :Twisted Evil: 

In bocca al lupo e tiecci aggiornati!

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se hai bisogno io ci sono non garantisco che possa dare un grosso aiuto ma almeno ci provero'.

 

In cosa potresti aiutare? Grafica? XML? Plugins? Interfaccia?

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Freevo mi sembra molto promettente, alternativamente anche MythTV promette bene.

 

Perfetto, ora provo anche lui... e l'ebuild e' pure presente!

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Hai pensato ad aggiungere una carta WiFi? Sono sicuro che in giro per la citta' troverti molte reti disposte a farti navigare gratis

 

Ne sono sicuro, ma voglio qualcosa che sia solo una postazione multimediale... vedremo per le risorse WiFi!

----------

## shev

 :Shocked:   Ne sapete una più del diavolo!

Cmq come idea mi piace, pare davvero interessante... purtroppo attualmente non ho tempo (ho tante di quelle cose da fare/progettare, impegni e tutto il resto che sto impazzendo) per dare una mano, però mi piacerebbe tenermi informato sugli sviluppi, nella speranza in futuro di poter aiutare oltre che lurkare (magari se sento qualcosa di interessante ve lo comunico,ho un paio di amici che tempo fa si stavano interessando a cose "simili" (non troppo) ). In bocca al(la) lupo!  :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

bell'ideaaaaaaa !!!!

Ma ke fiko !!

----------

## fatez

ti pasto questi 2 link che ho trovato ingiro per la net :

http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=MythFeatures

http://freevo.sourceforge.net/about.html#About

----------

## cerri

Grazie fatez, li stavo gia' provando!

----------

## leon_73

Non so quale sia la MB che stai usando ma un sito che ti puo' interessare penso possa essere

http://linitx.org/

Ciao

Leo

----------

## Benve

non c'è Freevo nel portage vero? sono io che sono cecato?

Anche a me farebbe comodissimo un sistema multimediale, hai il mio appoggio, anche se non so quanto ti potrò essere utile e quanto tempo avrò.

----------

## dnix

io posso testare sulla mia 2cv...

----------

## Benve

 *Benve wrote:*   

> non c'è Freevo nel portage vero? sono io che sono cecato?

 

Trovato sul sito di Freevo  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

La mb che usero' (ora e' ancora tutto chiuso  :Sad: ) e' una EPIA, quindi linitx e' perfetto.

Freevo e MythTV non vanno bene per i motivi del primo post.

Thanks!

----------

## paolo

Non puoi non metterci la schedina per ascoltare la radio e vedere la tv!   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Se hai bisogno io ci sono non garantisco che possa dare un grosso aiuto ma almeno ci provero'. 
> 
> In cosa potresti aiutare? Grafica? XML? Plugins? Interfaccia?
> 
>  *Ginko wrote:*   Freevo mi sembra molto promettente, alternativamente anche MythTV promette bene. 
> ...

 

Qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che non ho dato risposte a cerri sul forum.

Comunque mi sono fatto vivo su irc e abbiamo parlato di queste cose.

Lo dico per la felicita' di Je....  :Wink: 

----------

## jdoe

ci stavo pensando anche io, però mi son fermato a problemi più hw diciamo, poi per altri motivi estranei alla cosa mi è toccato rinunciare  :Sad: 

cmq, come pensi di alimentare il coso? devi prevedere un circutio che stabilizzi la tensione in ingresso, la batteria è piuttosto variabile!!

John

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> ci stavo pensando anche io, però mi son fermato a problemi più hw diciamo, poi per altri motivi estranei alla cosa mi è toccato rinunciare 
> 
> cmq, come pensi di alimentare il coso? devi prevedere un circutio che stabilizzi la tensione in ingresso, la batteria è piuttosto variabile!!
> 
> John

 

Un bel lm7812C per stabilizzare a 12V e un bel lm7805C per stabilizzare il 5V.

----------

## paolo

C'è bisogno di stabilizzare durante l'accensione dell'auto quando la corrente fa un salto nel buio (uno dei miei film preferiti)  :Razz: 

(Più che stabilizzare, tamponare)

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> C'è bisogno di stabilizzare durante l'accensione dell'auto quando la corrente fa un salto nel buio (uno dei miei film preferiti) 
> 
> ByEZz,
> 
> Paolo

 

Tenerla costante sempre e' anche meglio.

----------

## paolo

Oops, ho modificato senza vedere la tua risposta!

Cmq si, stabilizzare sempre. Ma a monte di questo ci vorrebbe una piccola batteria o qualche altro modo per sovvenire al calo di tensione.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Oops, ho modificato senza vedere la tua risposta!
> 
> Cmq si, stabilizzare sempre. Ma a monte di questo ci vorrebbe una piccola batteria o qualche altro modo per sovvenire al calo di tensione.
> 
> ByEZz,
> ...

 

Batteria al litio ricaricabili a 12V esempi quelle delle macchine digitali.

----------

## cerri

Ci sono degli alimentatori appositi (inverter) per fornire tensione.

Per quanto riguarda l'accensione, il pc SI DEVE accendere dopo (e anche per questo ci sono dei gingilli appositi).

----------

## fatez

Cerri, la tua idea è veramente fantastica... quasi quasi mi ci butto dentro pure io..  :Smile: 

e come case hai già pensato a qualcosa di commerciale o te lo fai in modo artigianale?

Info: il lettore dvd slim, se non sbaglio, non ha l'uscita dolby ma solo stereo.

----------

## cerri

I lettori dvd non possono avere uscite dolby, casomai digitale e analogica.

Comunque il case sara' artigianale  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  il pc SI DEVE accendere dopo
> ...

 

Non capisco.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## neon

cerri, hai gia' provato la epia? volevo comprarne una, attirato dai bassi consumi ed il rumore praticamente inesistente, per farci un fserver da sharing e player mp3/divx.

ma su alcuni forum ho letto che le 800 hanno problemi con dvd e divx (non sono abbastanza potenti) e quindi per vedere i film consigliano le m10000n...

----------

## cerri

Se si accende prima del motore, all'accensione del motore l'auto stacca tutto e quindi spegnerebbe anche il pc...

----------

## Benve

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> cerri, hai gia' provato la epia? volevo comprarne una, attirato dai bassi consumi ed il rumore praticamente inesistente, per farci un fserver da sharing e player mp3/divx.
> 
> ma su alcuni forum ho letto che le 800 hanno problemi con dvd e divx (non sono abbastanza potenti) e quindi per vedere i film consigliano le m10000n...

 

Quanto può costare una cosetta così bellina?

P. S. mi sembra stano che non si riesca a codificare i divx. Io ne ho guardato uno con bitrate medio 1600 su un celeron 500 64mb ram (grande movix)

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se si accende prima del motore, all'accensione del motore l'auto stacca tutto e quindi spegnerebbe anche il pc...

 

Infatti a questo bisogna ovviare in primis.

La tecnica migliore penso sia una batteria come detto da "fedeliallalinea" ma io sto all'elettronica come mia nonna sta all'Extreme Programming  :Smile: 

Anche perchè vorrei poter vedere i DivX anche a macchina spenta e non pensare "oddio ora devo fare shutdown perchè devo accendere la macchina", no?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> cerri, hai gia' provato la epia? volevo comprarne una, attirato dai bassi consumi ed il rumore praticamente inesistente, per farci un fserver da sharing e player mp3/divx.
> 
> ma su alcuni forum ho letto che le 800 hanno problemi con dvd e divx (non sono abbastanza potenti) e quindi per vedere i film consigliano le m10000n...

 

Ancora no, ma sinceramente non credo che ci possano essere problemi con la 800.

Tuttavia, IMHO la 10000 e' pure troppo potente. Credo che i problemi si possano riferire a installazioni Windows 2000, adirittura XP dovrebbe girare senza rogne anche su modelli piu' bassi.

Eviterei cmq macchine che necessitano di ventole (l'abitacolo di un auto, si sa, puo' diventare rovente d'estate...).

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Infatti a questo bisogna ovviare in primis.
> 
> La tecnica migliore penso sia una batteria come detto da "fedeliallalinea" ma io sto all'elettronica come mia nonna sta all'Extreme Programming 
> 
> Anche perchè vorrei poter vedere i DivX anche a macchina spenta e non pensare "oddio ora devo fare shutdown perchè devo accendere la macchina", no?

 

La batteria e' una cosa molto delicata, in quanto puo' ammazzare quella della macchina stessa... inoltre, tenere acceso un pc a batteria non so quanto possa essere possibile... ricordiamoci che c'e' sempre un inverter...

da studiare, cmq.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ... inoltre, tenere acceso un pc a batteria non so quanto possa essere possibile...

 

Infatti un pc con un cdrom consuma l'impossibile (mi pare che un cdron consumi 400mA).

----------

## neon

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Quanto può costare una cosetta così bellina?

 

credo un 100inaio di Euri (94,11 prezzo linitx.com)

 *Benve wrote:*   

> P. S. mi sembra stano che non si riesca a codificare i divx. Io ne ho guardato uno con bitrate medio 1600 su un celeron 500 64mb ram (grande movix)

 

devi considerare che il processore e' un via di fascia bassa... cmq non avevo pensato al fatto che i test erano stati fatti su 2000/XP che succhiano risorse che e' una meraviglia, e ti fanno sembrare anche il tuo nuovo P8 10Ghz un vecchio 486dx2

io ci provo lo stesso... al max ho un ottimo fserver e jukebox mp3 che non ha nemmeno una ventola

per cerri: ma al posto di usare un unico prog di gestione non potresti usare qualcosa tipo blackbox che ti fa partire i prog che ti servono da menu? magari smanettando un po' con i sorgenti si ottiene qualcosa di carino

PS io ci metterei anche una bella porta ir

----------

## cerri

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> per cerri: ma al posto di usare un unico prog di gestione non potresti usare qualcosa tipo blackbox che ti fa partire i prog che ti servono da menu? magari smanettando un po' con i sorgenti si ottiene qualcosa di carino
> 
> PS io ci metterei anche una bella porta ir

 

Certo che e' tutto possibile... ma ricordati che sei in auto: non puoi stare appiccicato al monitor un quarto d'ora mentre guidi perche' con il trackball devi cliccare su "avanti" per saltare canzone...

Inoltre, l'ir e' comodo ma noioso da usare per cambiare programma, ecc.

Il touchscreen e' d'obbligo  :Smile: 

----------

## maur8

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Certo che e' tutto possibile... ma ricordati che sei in auto: non puoi stare appiccicato al monitor un quarto d'ora mentre guidi perche' con il trackball devi cliccare su "avanti" per saltare canzone...
> 
> Inoltre, l'ir e' comodo ma noioso da usare per cambiare programma, ecc.
> 
> Il touchscreen e' d'obbligo 

 

Ehmmm come la mettiamo con la patente a punti?!? Vi ricordate il casi successo per i telefonini in auto?? Non per rompere le (pa**e) le uova nel paniere, ma bisogna pensare anche a questo...  :Sad: 

PS: anch'io avevo in mente un progetto del genere addirittura da realizzare in dos, quando ancora non conoscevo linux!

In bocca al lupo x il tuo progetto, cmq...

Ciao!

----------

## maur8

Hai dato un'occhiata a freepia e secondo me questa è il carmp3 che dovresti realizzare!  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Conosco freepia, ma nulla e' in confronto a Media Engine.

L'altro progetto invece non lo conoscevo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## going_mad

Ciao,

ho preso tempo fa una epia m 9000 proprio con l'intento di realizzare quello che hai in mente.

La folgorazione l'ho avuta vedendo http://dashpc.com/ dal quale credo tu possa trovare non poche ispirazioni...

Per adesso devo ancora riuscire ad installare il mio primo Gentoo sulla Epia, fino a ieri ho avuto a che fare solo con distro "facili", come la RH e la Mandrake. Se avete consigli (stage1-2-3? variabili di make.conf?)...   :Confused: 

./aloha.sh

----------

## cerri

Grande!

Parti sicuramente dallo stage 1, per le variabili del make.conf, puoi dare un'occhiata al link presente in "Post utilissimi" e dicci cosa hai scelto...  :Smile: 

----------

## _Echelon_

sono rimasto veramente supefatto nel vedere quel link !! Caspitaaaa !!!

----------

## DuDe

Ottimo Progetto, se intendi fare tutto opens source, occhia un po' su [url] http://www.linuxbios.org[/url]

c'e' un howto che ti spiega come infilare linux dentro al bios, io l'ho visto e va' da paura, certo ci vuole un po' di sbattimento, ma alla fine, hai tutto OPen Source se ti serve una zampa, fischia pure

----------

## cerri

La EPIA e' data come unstable...  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Che fine ha fatto questo progettuzzo?   :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao ragazzi,

io mi ero interessato alla cosa due anni fa e avevo trovato questo: http://www.dashwerks.com/

C'e' tutto, la parte hardware e la parte software, ovviamente linux-based.

Credo che l'interfaccia si possa portare su gentoo senza troppa fatica. 

Buon divertimento!

----------

## federico

Io sto avanzando...

Meta' del mio sistema hifi e' pronto, ma ancora mi manca una scheda audio professionale che funzioni sotto linux (sembra cosi' difficile trovarne una...)

Il monitor touch screen e' stato pesantemente modificato per entrare nella plancia, e ho testato alimentatore (accensione, spegnimento) da auto col sistema che sto usando (un athlon xp1700)

Non appena trovo una scheda audio che mi vada bene mettero' riccardo all'opera programmativa...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Solo per curiosità (e senza alcuna vena polemica)... a cosa serve un pc in macchina?

Non voglio polemizzare, giuro, sono solo curioso.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Solo per curiosità (e senza alcuna vena polemica)... a cosa serve un pc in macchina?
> 
> Non voglio polemizzare, giuro, sono solo curioso.

 

come a cosa serve? A fare Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighissimo!!!  :Very Happy: 

e poi gli puoi mettere un navigatore satellitare, usarla da stereo per leggere i tuoi mp3 da HD o da lettore mp3, etc etc ...

ma soprattutto ... fa troppo Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigo!!!

----------

## federico

Bhe, come forse alcuni di voi sapranno, io sono un grande appassionato di impianti hifi auto. Su impianti di una certa complessita' alcuni preferiscono impiegare dei filtri audio elettronici tra la sorgente e gli implificatori, altri dei filtri passivi analogici, o soluzioni ibride. Con quest'anno che ho cambiato vettura ho deciso di seguire la strada dei filtri digitali, che solitamente vengono fatti nelle classi piu' pregiate da DSP di alpine o pioneer. Tuttavia sono sempre sistemi embedded di una certa complessita' ma limitati nelle possibilita', e quindi ho deciso di inseguire la strada del filtro software fatto in casa, e per far funzionare tutto questo ho bisogno di un computer.

Quindi questo pc sara' la mia sorgente e il mio DSP (processore sonoro digitale) per il mio sistema hifi.

pS: non stiamo parlando di mp3, mi raccomando!

Fede

----------

## Cazzantonio

Capisco... la mia domanda è questa: è possibile apprezzare la qualità audio in un'auto? Il rumore del traffico intorno non annulla gli eventuali miglioramenti tecnologici? Il rumore della stessa macchina non rende vano lo sforzo?

Anche io avevo pensato di mettere uno stereo migliore in macchina (non di usare un pc per quello, solo comprare uno stereo decente) ma poi mi sono fermato inchiodato da questo dubbio amletico.

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> come a cosa serve? A fare Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighissimo!!! 
> 
> e poi gli puoi mettere un navigatore satellitare, usarla da stereo per leggere i tuoi mp3 da HD o da lettore mp3, etc etc ...

   :Laughing:  Si hai ragione, ma temo che le persone che troverebbero altrettanto figa questa cosa sarebbero persone che non vorrei mai far salire in macchina a vedere lo stereo   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

La questione e' piuttosto complessa e i varii appassionati sono parecchio divisi su tutto questo.

Io personalmente mi ritengo soddisfatto perche' per la maggior parte del tempo riesco a vivere una esperienza musicale coinvolgente, e ogni tanto qualche bastardo col clakson rovina tutto. [Se sono pero' molto preso bene, a volume elevato, neanche lo sento il clakson altrui ma questo e' un discorso diverso.]

Occorre prendere alcuni accorgimenti, in un impianto per come lo sto definendo io andrebbe insonorizzata la vettura e le plastiche o lamiere sottoposte a vibrazione. In particolare io ho le portiere anteriori (laddove risiedono i midwoofer) insonorizzate e prevedo di insonorizzare anche il portellone del bagagliaio in secondo momento. Se poi alla fine del tutto avro' ancora soldi insonorizzero anche le portiere posteriori (dove non ho diffusori, ma giusto per completezza)

Per le tecniche insonorizzative vi rimando al mio forum di carhifi http://www.carhifi-eu.com

----------

